# Télécommander iPad avec iPhone



## jorik (8 Janvier 2011)

J'ai branché l'iPad à la télévision avec un câble composite pour diffuser des vidéos (je ne possède pas encore d'Apple TV) et j'aimerais savoir si il existe une application sur *iPhone* qui permettrait de télécommander l'iPad à distance, donc sans se lever du canapé pour changer les vidéos ou les chaines TV ?


----------

